# Articles and Stickies



## budgies in my life (Oct 4, 2021)

so can I have all the *articles and the stickies* about breeding cause I want to start learning breeding then healing of birds


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hey hunni,

Why don't you share some pics of your sweet flock instead?


----------



## budgies in my life (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Very nice. The OG green and gold is a favourite of mine. These are mine


----------



## budgies in my life (Oct 4, 2021)

awwwww they are so gorgeous


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lovely pictures, "budgies in my life" and "Cassie and Luna"

All articles can be found in the "Budgie Articles" section of the forum. You need to start with the ones in the sub forums OTHER than breeding at this point in time.
There is wonderful information in them as was indicated in the "Welcome" message you received from me.

With regard to "Stickies", the stickies are posted at the top of each section (sub forums) throughout the Site and are quite easy to locate.

Start with the links that were given to you previously in the Welcome Message which read, in part, as follows:

Locating an Avian Veterinarian

A Healthy Diet for your Budgie
Quality Seed Mix
CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses
Safe Foods for Budgies
The Truth about GRIT

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.
SITE GUIDELINES
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies!
FAQ
Articles
Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense
Avian First Aid
Quarantine IS Necessary!
A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads
Cage sizes.
Essentials to a Great Cage
Dangers to Pet Birds
Resource Directory

*


----------



## budgies in my life (Oct 4, 2021)

Ok thank you


----------

